# E-Books



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

I should tell you guys
I have a Scribd account where I have a ton of Survival and homesteading Ebooks free to download or read on line...

I add news ones when I can... meaning they cant have copyrights...
anyway here's the link... hope you all enjoy
Dave Whitefeather (dwhitefeather) on Scribd | Scribd


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the link!


----------



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm also working on a web site...
I used to be quite the prolific writer and have several published articles
it'll be a while before it's fully up... I plan on posting a best of... first
so far I have my Combat Hunter Series ,,, and understanding twist rates for rifles see that site here
https://sites.google.com/site/grandpassurvivalshack/


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Also check out Project Gutenberg - free ebooks Its free and their are lots of great books on there.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

worldengineer said:


> Also check out Project Gutenberg - free ebooks Its free and their are lots of great books on there.


*Yes thank you !! there is a lot of free reading in there!!.*


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

grandpadave said:


> I should tell you guys
> I have a Scribd account where I have a ton of Survival and homesteading Ebooks free to download or read on line...
> 
> I add news ones when I can... meaning they cant have copyrights...
> ...


*Yes !! thank you!!*


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

We'-a-hnon grandpadave.............


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

I posted a few more new ones just this morning
Scribd


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Working Scribd to It's Best Benefit*

the key to getting the most out of Scribd is to *"subscribe"* to the other members that have already accumulated book *"shelves"* or *"collections"* that are SHTF oriented ..... some subscribers have hundreds of books & articles ect divided up into *"collections"* such as bushcraft, homesteading, gardening, firearms, military, medical, and some even have *SHFT or TEOTWAWKI *titles ........

Once you find a fellow subscriber that has *"collections"* that tickle your fancy .... begin to branch out by checking this subscriber's *"following" *.... these "following" subscribers have likewise interests and will have *"shelves"* and *"collections"* filled with great additional books/articles .....

a great subscriber to start with is *"TNTCrazyLady"* ..... she has about 1,000 + collection of homesteading/survival info titles


----------



## wolven (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all great sites. love it


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> the key to getting the most out of Scribd is to *"subscribe"* to the other members that have already accumulated book *"shelves"* or *"collections"* that are SHTF oriented ..... some subscribers have hundreds of books & articles ect divided up into *"collections"* such as bushcraft, homesteading, gardening, firearms, military, medical, and some even have *SHFT or TEOTWAWKI *titles ........
> 
> Once you find a fellow subscriber that has *"collections"* that tickle your fancy .... begin to branch out by checking this subscriber's *"following" *.... these "following" subscribers have likewise interests and will have *"shelves"* and *"collections"* filled with great additional books/articles .....
> 
> a great subscriber to start with is *"TNTCrazyLady"* ..... she has about 1,000 + collection of homesteading/survival info titles


Does this arrangement require you to post your own material or pay in order to download? This requirement has soured me on using scribd over the past year or so.


----------

